# help in photoshop



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)

anyone got a decent tutorial on how to merge two things kinda like this


----------



## strata8 (Sep 1, 2008)

Like what?


----------



## hankchill (Sep 1, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> anyone got a decent tutorial on how to merge two things kinda like this



That's some pretty advanced work in order to do something like that... I'm not sure if anything like a tutorial could teach something like that.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)

merging animals and fruit well and merging to animals well basically merging well


----------



## Prime (Sep 1, 2008)

uh-oh, silly billy forgot to post a image


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

It could be probably easier to help if we could see the picture..


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 1, 2008)

Uh this one is waaay better!!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)

anyway any1 got any tips or cheats


----------



## Killermech (Sep 1, 2008)

That's basically morphing and not as difficult as it may appear. Although it requires alot of basic knowledge for photoshop.
Here's a good tutorial for morphing two different creatures, which should give you a good head start on things.
http://forum.crystalxp.net/index.php?showtopic=36785


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks killer mech i can always rely on u


----------



## berlinka (Sep 1, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> anyway any1 got any tips or cheats








 yeah lots of cheats for photoshop! I've got my own Action Replay for Photoshop. Piece of cake to make beautiful art now, I just set it to unlimited energy, unlimited lives and unlimited art!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah i got the unlimited free trial cheat


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 1, 2008)

am i the only who can see that you have a wonderful ability to make red crosses? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'd help if i could see something but i can't so look here 

www.good-tutorials.com/

edit: oh that's just too cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanna do one


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)

this was my end result


----------



## berlinka (Sep 1, 2008)

you got to be kidding me!!! You can't have photoshopped that! This must be a REAL Iguana iguana hippolopha! Did you find that in your back garden? That's a real rare one mate!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)

shh (it was part of the make Iguana iguana hippolopha appear cheat)


----------



## berlinka (Sep 1, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> shh (it was part of the make Iguana iguana hippolopha appear cheat)


Hahaha! Damnit! I knew I had to upgrade my Photoshop Action Replay firmware! I see I'm missing out big time!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)

go on narins photoshop cheat database

cheats.gbatemp.net/ps


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 1, 2008)

(edit: what the hell that wasn't the edit button, god dammit! It is not my day)


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 1, 2008)

(edit: no nevermind I'm having one of those blonde evenings again)


----------

